# Foreign foods you love



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 6, 2022)

I had a boa bun a while ago and that was fire 

also I love Indian food. Not sure if anyone considers butter chicken foreign nowadays but that’s definitely elite takeout

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 6, 2022)

I love sushi, ramen, and shaved ice desserts. Burritos, empanadas, and jerk chicken or oxtail with rice are pretty rad too. Basically, I love Japanese, Latin, and Jamaican food quite a bit. I have wanted to try paella (Spanish) for some time, but it is super pricey

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 6, 2022)

Man I have such a large list in no particular order.

1. Bandeja Paisa
2. Lomo Saltado
3. Sushi
4. Miso Ramen preferably with black garlic
5. Takoyaki
6. Pork Buns
7. Stroop Waffle
8. Lamb Gyro 
9. Ceviche
10. pho

I could really keep going all day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 6, 2022)

Pho is the one thing I have found myself unable to take to. I don't even understand why, the places where I had it were good otherwise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Pho is the one thing I have found myself unable to take to. I don't even understand why, the places where I had it were good otherwise.


It's definitely the most unique food I've had from asian countries and it's 100% dependent on what restaurant you eat it in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> It's definitely the most unique food I've had from asian countries and it's 100% dependent on what restaurant you eat it in.



What kind of pho do you most like? I only remember having tried beef pho.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> What kind of pho do you most like? I only remember having tried beef pho.


I like pork a lot but beef is ok too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yonatan (Jan 7, 2022)

Croissants.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 7, 2022)

Pizza  

The most versatile and simple and universally accepted and delicious food on the planet 

Tho if I was to give a more potentially niche answer Id say Indian Curry

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2022)

I'll try just about everything and mostly do like what I have tried. Been more adventurous little before covid and when covid happened I used that opportunity to try more new things and look up different restaurants in the area.

As for what I like a lot? Indian curries. Tasty as heck.
Japanese food is comfy. I enjoy shabu shabu and recently made oden for the first time. Great for the cold weather.
Can't ever go wrong with hot pot, which is pretty much the same as shabu shabu. Ingredients may be different depending what style you're going for. I usually have Taiwanese hot pot with the Bull Head brand sa-cha sauce with green onions, garlic, soy sauce and lemon juice. Milk tea is amazing too. I like the fruity flavored ones and brown sugar milk tea.
Mexican food has always been my favorite and I just love tacos.
Argentinian asado is amazing. The meat is very juicy and tender and falls right off the bone! Empanadas are yummy too.
Italian is great too, bit heavy but good.
Malaysian/Singaporean laksa is good.
Pho is good too. I prefer chicken pho over beef pho these days.
Mediterranean is good stuff too.
Oh yeah, I tried making I think Western African dishes last year. That turned out alright. Lotta yuca dishes.

Today, I tried Burmese food for the first time. My family and I enjoyed it a lot. Mainly ordered noodle soups. Would order from here again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

Just remembered that rolled ice cream is a thing, as is boba. Love both to pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 7, 2022)

I like food in general and that is what make traveling so great. To much to detailed for now but Thai street food in Bangkok was one of the most memorable experiences yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2022)

Street food

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 7, 2022)

Banana.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

Frog legs, I had those in NYC Chinatown (not sure if they count as Chinese, the French have those too). Really good, tastes like a fishy chicken and has similar texture to both. This was years ago.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 7, 2022)

Speaking of street food. There’s this Thai temple that I visit regularly for their Sunday street food vendors. I like their duck noodles and Tom yum noodles a lot. My mom loves their pad thai. Lots of people wait in line for it and there’s only one cook making the pad thai.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2022)

I think Korean food is criminally underrated. Korean barbeque is likely my favourite food of all time, and I really like cold noodles, jeon, and Korean fried chicken. They've really nailed finding rich flavour combinations while keeping their food light and healthy. 

Malaysian food, too. I haven't tried a lot of it, but the few things I have tried have all been excellent. There's this one chicken and rice dish I get every weekend and it's pretty up there in my top foods of all time.

From other Asian countries, I also love sushi, takoyaki, pho, and pad thai. When I went to Thailand a few summers ago, I ended up trying a lot of different street foods and most of them were pretty elite - though there were some fairly horrible ones, like fried scorpion. (Coffee in South-East Asia also slaps hard, holy shit.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

Fried scorpion sounds insane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2022)

American Wendys and Mcdonalds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> American Wendys and Mcdonalds.



Which would you say is better?


----------



## Gin (Jan 7, 2022)

i was born in the uk so basically all 'foreign' food is superior

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

Gin said:


> i was born in the uk so basically all 'foreign' food is superior



British desserts and breakfasts are top notch though. An English breakfast is truly top tier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 7, 2022)

Gin said:


> i was born in the uk so basically all 'foreign' food is superior



Do you have a British accent 
But yeah food there isn’t great. I still remember my mom giving me 10 pounds as a kid to buy pizza and going out. I found out pretty fast that food in London wasn’t cheap either :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 7, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> British desserts and breakfasts are top notch though. An English breakfast is truly top tier.



which desserts


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> which desserts



Creme anglaise, Eton mess, apple tart, banoffee pie, strawberry fool...there are more.


----------



## Gin (Jan 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Do you have a British accent
> But yeah food there isn’t great. I still remember my mom giving me 10 pounds as a kid to buy pizza and going out. I found out pretty fast that food in London wasn’t cheap either :/


very much so, despite living in the US for almost as long  

i feel like food must have gotten better there since i (or i'd at least like to hope so) but yeah the memes about british food are far from inaccurate

not just the restaurants but also the grocery stores and just household cooking conventions, on average so much worse than murika

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2022)

* 

Burritos
Pizza
Pasta
Pulled pork sandwiches
Shepard's pie
Lasagna
Dumplings
Yakisoba
Fried rice
Ramen
Bentos
Fajitas
Tacos
Corn dogs
Tiramisu
Cheesecake
Chili
Soondae (korean blood sausage)
Hummus
Napolitan (or naporitan) spaghetti (japanese)
Bibimbap (mixed rice)
Croissants
Chicken parmesan
French toast
Doner kebab
Hamburger
Cuban sandwich
Waffles
Apple strudel
Chinese cucumber salad
Tabouleh
Lehmejun 
Dak juk (korean rice porridge)
Nasi goreng
Russian snowball cookies

Thats just a few, can't remember the others right now*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 8, 2022)

Gin said:


> i was born in the uk so basically all 'foreign' food is superior



Dude, what about British specialties like pie and mash or jellied eel? 

Scones and victoria sponge are awesome. Plus British chocolate is top notch, far better than the crap in the US. I'd say Belgium and British chocolate is joint for awesome. Swiss chocolate has hype but in reality no one eats it. 

Sometimes people forget that flour and sugar were invented in England.

 As for my favorite foreign foods, it would have to be pasta. If Italy didn't exist, neither would I. I have pasta every day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Frog legs, I had those in NYC Chinatown (not sure if they count as Chinese, the French have those too). Really good, tastes like a fishy chicken and has similar texture to both. This was years ago.


The best frog legs I've had was in Vietnam. Not sure why it's famous as a French dish though... Maybe one day we can all try french frog legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 8, 2022)

Indonesian and Malaysian food is banging. Rice dishes are amazing. Nasi Goreng, Nasi Lemack. All that.



I also am not super excited by pho.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> The best frog legs I've had was in Vietnam. Not sure why it's famous as a French dish though... Maybe one day we can all try french frog legs.


I guess that's due to the French colonial influence in Vietnam. They do so much baguette stuff there too.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 8, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Dude, what about British specialties like pie and mash or jellied eel?
> 
> Scones and victoria sponge are awesome. Plus British chocolate is top notch, far better than the crap in the US. I'd say Belgium and British chocolate is joint for awesome. Swiss chocolate has hype but in reality no one eats it.
> 
> ...


Uk got the best chocolate fam fr fr

Jellied eels looks fucking repulsive though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 8, 2022)

British chocolate is elite. Second only to Belgian chocolate.

Jellied eels are grim. As are pickled onions (another British delicacy that I tried, though more for morbid curiosity than anything else).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 8, 2022)

Velvet said:


> Dude, what about British specialties like pie and mash or jellied eel?





Vagrant Tom said:


> Scones and victoria sponge are awesome. Plus British chocolate is top notch, far better than the crap in the US. I'd say Belgium and British chocolate is joint for awesome. Swiss chocolate has hype but in reality no one eats it.
> 
> Sometimes people forget that flour and sugar were invented in England.
> 
> As for my favorite foreign foods, it would have to be pasta. If Italy didn't exist, neither would I. I have pasta every day.



Cadbury's chocolates are pretty good.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2022)

I don't know the name of food i eat, let alone what country it came from

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2022)

Favorite is Indian. all dat shit curry, the sauces, the naan, the FUCKING NAMES OF THE DISHES even sexy

Thai food is good.

Brazillian is good, can be salty. but yeah beans, rice and plaintain is gucci
Carribean

GIVE ME DA SPICE



Atlantic Storm said:


> British chocolate is elite. Second only to Belgian chocolate.
> 
> Jellied eels are grim. As are pickled onions (another British delicacy that I tried, though more for morbid curiosity than anything else).


What makes the chocolate special?


----------



## Schneider (Jan 8, 2022)

kind of conflicted about korean food

it used to be foreign to me, until i met my spouse who's a massive kpop and kdrama nut (k-nut?). she took me to a local korean joint, food was ok. got an idea of the general flavor of the cuisine. decided to be open minded about this and try out the "real thing", meaning made by actual expats staying here. so she took me to another joint where i can see the ahjumma waiting around and i was blown away. shit was on another level price wise and got me hyped for the my visit to korea next month. to hype myself even further i binged myself on korean food channels in hd and my god was i salivating. made visit list, then a while later i arrived in korea. the second day there i decided to visit a soup place i've seen on tv where they serve short ribs in milky white broth and i was blown away again..

by my perceived total lack of flavor. to me it was like an unseasoned bone stock, which is a part of cooking process, but not meant to be consumed. Same thing happened with another roasted succulant short ribs i saw on tv, succulant yes, but flavor no. the bbq experience there was generally less pleasant compared to home. with the bills there quickly tearing a hole through my bank account i went on a rant on whether the people there season there food. my then-gf said yes, and it's not on them but it's me (us). the intense use of seasonings, spices and msg on our local cuisine simply numbed our tongues to subtler flavor profiles, and the bad news being it's likely not going to be just korea, but a good chunk of the globe as well. the food i had back home? turns out the savvy korean cooks already adjusted to our local flavor profile. i have to give credit to one dish though, _jokbal_. braised pork trotters. despite the overall dining experience, it is one of the best foods i've eaten in my life. Price was borderline robbery thou.

so tldr do i love korean food? its complicated. despite one saving grace i can't honestly say i had a pleasant experience. i DO love the korean food made by the expats around where i live, but with the adjustments made can you really call it authentic? well i'd just say i love korean-indonesian food i guess..


Delta Shell said:


> Indonesian and Malaysian food is banging. Rice dishes are amazing. Nasi Goreng, Nasi Lemack. All that.
> 
> 
> 
> I also am not super excited by pho.




try out beef rendang if you can find padang joints around you.

but just to be clear it ain't malaysian tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 8, 2022)

couple of things

1. @Delta Shell nasi goreng is so good  and i don't eat instant noodles anymore but when i did those indomie ones tasted a level above the rest. i was kinda excited to discover that there is an indomie restaurant in either malaysia or indonesia. would love to go there one day 

2. no more disrespect of swiss chocolate will be tolerated  well, tbh, toblerone and the little swiss bars my parents used to buy in packs to gift others aren't exactly tasty. it's more the cute presentation. what i can vouch for about switzerland is the croissants. i lived in the french side and every weekend my mom would buy fresh croissants for breakfast. when i left switzerland i was unable to eat croissants anywhere else for 7-8 years. croissants in other countries tasted like plain bread compared to the fluffy, buttery, airy delightful things we would buy in geneva. @Schneider are you indonesian? 

3. i've seen a few people mention thai food stalls. i was never adventurous enough to eat there but what i did love in thailand was the fresh fruit being served basically everywhere for dirt cheap. nothing like some fresh pineapple followed by a foot massage on the side of the road. 

4. @Aegon Targaryen eton mess sounds good- never tried that before though. and i do love sconces. 

5. @Gin now i'll read your cafe posts in a totally different accent lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Jan 9, 2022)

nasi goreng had come so far since yangzhou. it's like "all along the watchtower" or "hurt", the cover artists did it so good they don't beling to the originals anymore. southeast asia in general pulls it off better than the north now (hello spices and fermented shrimp paste), even they pull chinese style fried rice better down south here.

just from my subjective broken palate though.


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> couple of things
> 
> 1. @Delta Shell nasi goreng is so good  and i don't eat instant noodles anymore but when i did those indomie ones tasted a level above the rest. i was kinda excited to discover that there is an indomie restaurant in either malaysia or indonesia. would love to go there one day
> 
> ...


man you people never had the real thing. they actually toned down the flavorings in exported indomies due to foreign health regulations. overseas indos got curious on the relative blandness and they were all over that. so yes, there are 2 versions of the thing and apparently we are batshit insane

wait until you get a hold of the real thing (p.s. don't look at the nutrition labels)


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Cadbury's chocolates are pretty good.


Cadbury is the worst, lol. Mostly sweet and not much favour.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Pizza
> 
> The most versatile and simple and universally accepted and delicious food on the planet
> 
> Tho if I was to give a more potentially niche answer Id say Indian Curry



I remember a trip to NY, drove like four hours. Only thing I really remember of the trip was the boxes of pizza we got.
Nothing too special but seeing a line of people around the block waiting for a slice was lulz. 

We did other stuff, but ya  was the highlight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 9, 2022)

Schneider said:


> kind of conflicted about korean food
> 
> it used to be foreign to me, until i met my spouse who's a massive kpop and kdrama nut (k-nut?). she took me to a local korean joint, food was ok. got an idea of the general flavor of the cuisine. decided to be open minded about this and try out the "real thing", meaning made by actual expats staying here. so she took me to another joint where i can see the ahjumma waiting around and i was blown away. shit was on another level price wise and got me hyped for the my visit to korea next month. to hype myself even further i binged myself on korean food channels in hd and my god was i salivating. made visit list, then a while later i arrived in korea. the second day there i decided to visit a soup place i've seen on tv where they serve short ribs in milky white broth and i was blown away again..
> 
> ...


Haha yes I've also had that bro, was banging. Most of these dishes I ate in indo. Very few spots that do these dishes around me unfortunately lol 

Edit: apologies for calling it malaysian lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

Korean food really are awesome. Had so many Korean friends in my younger days and I visit authentic Korean restaurants with them at least weekly. 
- pork bone and potatoes soup is my favourite. Most Korean hot pot are amazing
- Korean BBQ are so far my favourite, and I've done tones of different BBQs befores
- spicey cheese and bread Chicken are one of a kind and I really love and know my chicken 

Never been to South Korea though. Would love to go someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Pho is the one thing I have found myself unable to take to. I don't even understand why, the places where I had it were good otherwise.





Son Goku said:


> It's definitely the most unique food I've had from asian countries and it's 100% dependent on what restaurant you eat it in.


Pho is Amazing! And the most interesting thing about Pho for me is that the best I tasted are not from Vietnam. In Vietnam, meat and ingredients in general are expensive, so they cut lots of corners.

The best Pho I've tasted at in my home here is Sydney... Like literally 8 out of 10 Pho restaurant here are better than in Vietnam.

===

Wang Lang Market Bangkok. Had the pleasure of spending 4hrs to taste food there a few years ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I remember a trip to NY, drove like four hours. Only thing I really remember of the trip was the boxes of pizza we got.
> Nothing too special but seeing a line of people around the block waiting for a slice was lulz.
> 
> We did other stuff, but ya  was the highlight.



Loved those 2 slice + 1 drink combos (especially with some ranch). Each slice cost like 1 dollar and yet the combo was legitimately tasty and filling.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 9, 2022)

@uk people: Cadbury chocolate is forever cancelled for mixing fruit/nuts in with chocolate. What an abomination 

but you know what i loved in England? Lays are called walkers over there right? Well that prawn cocktail flavor was a childhood fav


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @uk people: Cadbury chocolate is forever cancelled for mixing fruit/nuts in with chocolate. What an abomination


that was one of my favs lmao

but chocolate is a bit of a controversial thing to pair with other flavors

anything mint + chocolate makes me retch

after eights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 9, 2022)

and cadbury is pretty good, infinitely better than the hershey's trash over here, but belgians/swiss/germans all do it better

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 9, 2022)

I don't mind fruit and nut. I prefer whole nut.

I love after eights and Aeros lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2022)

Pho is good, but I think it's overrated.

@Delta Shell This is a thread about food, not nuts. Get your head out of the gutter before I'm forced to report you to the section staff - not even my imaginary grandson's dead uncle was this lewd, Maru.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 9, 2022)

I had a can of apple flavored Milkis that I bought from the local convenience store. I thought it had milk in it, but after drinking it, didn't seem to notice any milky taste (don't remember the ingredients section)...yet after googling it later on, it does seem to have milk in it. Strange?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 9, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Pho is good, but I think it's overrated.
> 
> @Delta Shell This is a thread about food, not nuts. Get your head out of the gutter before I'm forced to report you to the section staff - not even my imaginary grandson's dead uncle was this lewd, Maru.


I was half way through editing it and then thought fuck it.  Thats what it's called

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 9, 2022)

The divine protein shake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> The divine protein shake


Post-awakening Connor Murphy OP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 9, 2022)

I love me some Georgian food such as khachapuri aka the cheeseboat with dumplings which are called khinkali.
I love Russian food such as pelmeni and pirozhki which is basically like a perogi but if you get technical it get messy.
But doesn't matter since at the end I love a good dumpling.
I love plov aka uzbeki rice which can be a bit heavy but so good.
Borscht is my other slav fav, technically Ukranian if you want to be specific.
Which is great for a cold weather or if you need something to warm you up.
The drinks such as compotis easy to make but so good for any time of the year.

I love ramen but specifically from a spot in Manhattan but the owners have restaurants in Japan.
Their spicy tonkatsu is soooo good, hit the spot every time. And I've been to other spots in the city to hit that note.
Can't find one close to that one ramen spot in the city for me (<3 Mr taka ramen! )

Mexican food is always good, always go for the beef/bistec when it comes to tacos. With a good amount of salsa verde.

Indian is good too, love the paneer in the tiki masala as well as the chicken in tiki masala. Oddly enough when I visit at Niagara falls there's a plethora of Indian places to dine. But oh sooo good with garlic naan.

Italian, I really don't know anyone who hate italian food. And I live close by those old school Italian restaurants and bakeries.
Simple penne in meat sauce always good. Vodka penne too. Also Pizza always win but for me a good sauce can make or break a pie.

Being a carnivore I love a good korean BBQ, last spot I visit was at flushing. Def would like to go back but never alone.
Since its something best shared with a good company.

There's plenty of food I've tried and love but the one I mentioned above def never gotten tired of .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2022)

I keep reading foreign fools instead of foods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 9, 2022)

shawarma, burritos, and pizza. a crime that shawarma has not been mentioned once in this thread 

also i learned from a british movie that they like to eat spotted dick over there. can any of you lads confirm?  @Gin @Atlantic Storm @Delta Shell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 10, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Pizza
> 
> The most versatile and simple and universally accepted and delicious food on the planet
> 
> Tho if I was to give a more potentially niche answer Id say Indian Curry


When I went to Dallas I found an Indian pizza joint. It was def an interesting take though. Love how spicy the pie was though.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 10, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> shawarma, burritos, and pizza. a crime that shawarma has not been mentioned once in this thread
> 
> also i learned from a british movie that they like to eat spotted dick over there. can any of you lads confirm?  @Gin @Atlantic Storm @Delta Shell


I've never tried it lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 10, 2022)

Not sure

Pizza, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 10, 2022)

Only foreign food that I have eaten is Chinese. I live in rural sort of area so not much choices are available here.

Not to mention I have found that Vegetarians tend to not have many choices. As a Indian I never ran out of dishes because your can make bhaji (westerners call it curry) of almost anything. Name a vegetable and it has a curry.

On the other hand, Foreign foods that I have heard tend to be mostly non veg unfortunately.

When I save enough money one day I would love to travel lots of countries and enjoy all the great cuisines of the world. Every country must have something great to offer !!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2022)

Loved fried rice in Malaysia.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 10, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Not sure
> 
> Pizza, I guess.


Domino's or Papa John's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 10, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Domino's or Papa John's



Stone baked


----------



## MO (Jan 10, 2022)

Lebanese cheese manakish

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 10, 2022)

MO said:


> Lebanese cheese manakish



have you tried umm ali?

craving some right now 

edit:
i just learned this dessert was created during an assassination attempt


----------



## MO (Jan 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> have you tried umm ali?
> 
> craving some right now
> 
> ...


I have not but it looks really delicious.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 10, 2022)

Ahh, Lebanese pizza are pretty simple yet delicious like Zatar and Meat and Cheese.

Middle eastern grill Chickens are pretty good in gerneral.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 10, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Stone baked


You are now being sent to the Little Caesar's Dimension for your crimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (Jan 10, 2022)

I tried pig intestine over the holiday and it was way better than it sounds.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 11, 2022)

Nasi Goreng (only local restaurant that has them ; has Rendang Chicken too but Nasi Goreng is the standout)

Lomo Saltado / Chaufa Rice / Peruvian Chicken (?) (only local restaurant that has them : has Salchipapa but it pales in comparison)

Ramen / Japanese Beef Curry / Takoyaki / Shrimp Shumai (specific local restaurant I order from ; other Japanese spots pale in comparison)

Chicken Biryani / Naan (great overall and my go-to to get usually when I crave Indian food , spicy of course)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 11, 2022)

Every. last. damn. BBQ I've come across - gimmie-gimmie some South Korean BBQ short ribs!! I will eat the hell out of unagi! I will take some za'atar for sure. Don't even get me started on Char Siu!!




Now I gotta hit Fogo de Chao!!


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 11, 2022)

Just had tartar from the Ethiopian restaurant. Loved it, was incredibly tasty. Came with capers, cottage cheese, and this great yellow sauce. Pretty spicy and gamey. Also got some tibs waiting in the fridge, complete with injera.


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 11, 2022)

Forgot to mentioned greek food.
Love me some dolmadakai and lemon potatoes.
Gyro and moussaka.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanoa said:


> Forgot to mentioned greek food.
> Love me some dolmadakai and lemon potatoes.
> Gyro and moussaka.



Gyro and moussaka are amazing  

Haven't tried the other two. What is dolmadakai?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 12, 2022)

Sushi.

Only issue is that I live in the deep south and have to drive for at least an hour for a really good sushi place.


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 12, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Gyro and moussaka are amazing
> 
> Haven't tried the other two. What is dolmadakai?


Dolmadakai is basically stuffed grape leaves
Sometimes they are stuffed with meat, but the places I go always had the vegan option.
It's basically grape leaves stuffed with season rice that have herbal and lemon taste to it.
Herbs such as mint, dill, parsley and rosemary.

Shish kebab or shaslyk is delicious by itself. (Another food I failed to mentioned, lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 12, 2022)

Okonomiyaki


----------



## Schneider (Jan 12, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> Rendang Chicken




well to be fair, the herbs and spices are the main show. the sauce will lift up any meat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Jan 12, 2022)

Baby bok choy

I love those little fuckers


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 13, 2022)

I can't say there's much. I like some North American Italian and Mexican restaurant food, but lets be honest, it's very North Americanized.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

I wanna go to Japan so I have been trying a lot of Japanese food. This might shock some people but I don't like a lot of it. Takoyaki literally made me throw up a bit with a mad dash to the bathroom clutching my mouth.


----------

